# Spring Northwest Outback Rally



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, January is half over, it is light almost until 5pm, the Easter bunny is firing up his egg coloring equipment (well, almost) and we are all suffering the effects of post-holiday-I'd-rather-be-in-the-tropics syndrome.

So, Northwest Outbackers, get out the maps, synchronize your calendars, and lets start some serious Outbackin' plannin'!

We need:

1) Rough dates for dewinterizing Outbacks and prepping for the season - to help us figure out the beginning of Outbackin' season

2) Locations of all the PNW Outbackers to try and figure roughly what the central locations might be

3) Proposed parks we can rely upon to provide an enjoyable camping experience including local interests for families

4) Specific dates to avoid or which might be preferred by the group






















LET THE PLANNING BEGIN!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're still game, generally keeping our drives to under 3 hours works best for us on a normal 2 day weekend. Late February is about the earliest for us, probably first couple weeks in March, but all depends on the weather.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Spring break is a possibility that would allow for slightly greater distances and stay time. Here in the Kent District we have our spring break starting April 11th.

Here in Kent, the kids get 'President's Week' but that is still pretty early for planning anything too ambitious - week of Feb 21st.

There is also Memorial Day weekend May 30th.
////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

These were some suggestions from last year's threads:

Memaloose State Park just East of Portland (site of the Fall PNW Outbackerâ€™s Rally)

Farragut State Park near Coeur d'alene link

another link

Soap Lake link

Fishhook, Charbonneau and Hood just east of Pasco

Leavenworth

Yakima


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I knew this might be a problem for me! Our current plans are to haul the 5 down to Nellis (LasVegas for you civilians) on 20Mar for spring break. Then leave it there until mid-Jun when we would go back and pick it up and head for Pasadena to go to son's graduation. That leaves me without an rv for a while. Maybe we'll just have to change our plans and drag it on back. You guys make the plans without input from me and then I'll make the decision later as to whether or not I want to drag it back.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

**** Temporary Thread Hijack ****

VDUB, are you going to Nellis on 'business' or primarily to visit LV? I was fortunate to get invited to Nellis to observe a Red Flag a couple years ago and that has to be one of the highlights of my career as a contractor with the Air Force. We did everything from watch the live progress of the fights on the big boards to participating in mission planning. Went out and kicked the tires on some birds, sat in the tower during launch and recovery (at night!) and generally enjoyed the heck out of the whole week. Witnessed the EXTREME stress the pilots are under from the exercise and their own flying mates - not my cup of tea; couldn't do that kind of stress. Witnessed an incredible stunt pulled by some SOF guys who were participating (I'm always amazed at the stuff those guys pull - even beyond flying a C-130 at 20 ft off the ground). Nellis is one busy and fascinating place during Red Flag - better than any show in Las Vegas! I'd go back in a heartbeat.

**** End of Thread Hijack ****


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

BBB, Daughter is going to Nellis for Red Flag as part of her ROTC stuff. Sooo, we are going down to be with her for a while. She's not a fighter jock, tho. She wants to do C-17's. I keep telling her that C-130's (especially the black ones) are where the real fun is, but she doesn't listen to Dad anymore. Oh well..... At least she is serving her country.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The SOF guys I mentioned were the C-130 guys. At one point int he exercise (they were simulating a drop and SAR pickup) they had to pop up over a ridge and there was a SAM farther up on the ridge that always managed to track them long enough to count a kill. On the last day the same thing happened except this time, the tracking radar couldn't follow all the way around over the back of the ridge and it didn't get the kill. The guys went out to service the SAM battery radar and found out someone had put a limiter pin in the radar gimbal; the SOF guys had crept out on the range the night before and rigged the SAM. They got the honors for the day. I love working with those guys, even if they are pretty much insane.

Now, back to the thread...

We haven't seen any input from other Outbackers in the PNW - I wonder if they've forgotten us or gotten busy with winter things.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BBB might need to go back to the old thread and email/PM folks with a heads up to the thread.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys I'm listening but will just be a follower on where ever you all decide to do it. I have to work my weekends around my boys School and Legion Baseball schedules in the spring. So what ever you decide I will do my best to make it but you know how it is.

My prime camping season is from mid July to late August when the kids have no other commitments. As it is between seasons (Baseball and Hockey) for them.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good to hear from you Camper Andy. Hopefully it will work out for everyone but we can do a summer rally too.

Y-Guy, I was thinking the same thing. Later in the day I think I'll try and round up the names and drop off some emails.

Brian


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, sent out about a dozen emails to those folks who had shown prior interest in a PNW Outback rally. Hopefully we'll see some additional input.









BBB


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Just got the heads up about this from from the 3B.
We are planning another trip on Presidents weekend to Pacific Beach. Other than that we are open to any place we come up with for a rallying point. After all it is just a "place" and the get together will be the best part of the event.

Scott


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

Just got the heads up e-mail. I've dropped off the map for several months. Haven't been on the forum. Kids, wife, work, night school, football, okay so I have a lot of excuses. Anyways, haven't really thought about camping lately. I've been checking on the Outback frequently, just to make sure Oregon's liquid sunshine isn't penetrating that nice fiberglass skin. It's seeming kind of lonely. I'll talk to Angie and get back to you all. Good to hear from you Brian and good to see the forum again. That red flag thing sounds incredible. I'm not familiar with what it is but sounds crazy fun to participate in or watch. Talk to you all soon. Jarrod


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, lets see, Memorial day we'll be at Sun Lakes Lakes State Park, the 4th of July at Birch Bay State Park, then on into Canada for a week at Suswap Lake Provincial Park in BC, then a week in August on the Olympic Pennisula, Labor Day at Deception Pass State Park plus a week end or two on the Oregon Coast. As you can see camping with the Outback is a priority for us. So, if it's within driving distance and we are not all ready commited, we'll be there.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for the email BBB. We don't have anything planned early yet, except that I have to go to NC for about a week, but don't have a definate on whether we're going or not, let alone when. I should know more this weekend.

As for location, count me in as a Portland, OR person.

BR


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good to hear from everybody. Got another response via email as well so now we are all tracking.

Looks like the map is still an issue for everyone and finding a suitable location (rough centroid) is still among the top issues. Dates are still likely to be somewhat flexible but driven by school for most of us. If each of you were to make a guess about a spring break camp, what dates would you need?


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi there,

Long time & no posts. Guess the winter dolldrums have got me not thinking too much about RV'ing









Anyhow, we couldn't make the fall rally but would be game for a spring one, as long as its not too early, our kids get pretty pent up if we end up spending entire weekend in the camper cuz its too cold or rainy to really do anything outside. We are in Portland, OR and probably limited to a 3hr drive on weekends. Not sure about spring breaks, they vary so much by city & school district it seems unlikely well find one in common. Ours here is Mar21-25, we had tentatively planned to camp down at Newport, OR at the beach for a few days. Lots of activities to beat the coast weather if its bad (aquarium, science center, casino, factory stores, etc). Sometimes the weather evens surprises and get some good beach time.

Here are the tallies by general area so far:
Portland metro, OR: 4
Seattle metro, WA: 2
SE WA (Pullman/Tri Cities): 2
Coeur d'Alene, ID: 1

Common areas could vary depending on who can come.
For example: vdubb sounded unsure whether his outback would be here (Pullman) and camperandy sounded a bit unsure with sports activities on weekends (Coeur d'Alene). In this scenario something midway between Portland & Seattle, maybe a bit east of I5 would work good. We have camped quite a bit at some places overthere (HWY 12 area), not sure when weather becomes reasonable there though.

Just kicking out ideas. Will check back on the thread soon.
Danny


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, like I said, I hate to get into the mix much because my rv may be at Las Vegas. But I always did think that the May Festival at Leavenworth would be good.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I believe there may be a couple of silent 'watchers' out there that have not checked in for one reason or another. I invite you to please speak up and let us know you are interested or maybe interested or even just curious. That helps us know what DANJOGAVINMO was tallying - the locations of the potential rally participants. If you are not sure, that's OK, we don't require a deposit or nuthin.









Meanwhile, we are getting closer to having enough information to start narrowing it down. If everyone would list their spring vacation dates (week of April 11 for Kent School district) it might help. Of course, that doesn't help if you aren't going to be available. By the way, weather tops the list of criteria for location - April in Seattle is a poor choice.









BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

action Hi there, just wanted you (BBB) to know that even though we may not be talking much we are back here reading the posts. We will most certainly attend the spring rally if it is within driving distance and on a weekend that we haven't already scheduled so keep on working towards a date and place.  Jodi


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Interested but unable to commit.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I was that way for five years before I got married.

Well, it's good that folks are checking in so we can at least find locations. Looks like the best locations still may be the Columbia gorge from a centroid point and potentially from a weather point as well.

I'm going to go out on a limb abd propose a date and general location - please comment...

April 9-11 somewhere along the Columbia Gorge (I'm not familiar enough with the potential campsites to nominate one)

April 9-11 would work for folks with spring break starting the 11th, and for others, the 8-10th for those whose spring break is the week of the 4th. Alternatively, we could move it to the 15-17th (16-19th for those with spring break one week later).

Whada' ya think?







Am I crazy?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey all,

Add me as an interested lurker from the Portland, OR area. I'm definitely game for a weekend rally. I would personally recommend a little bit later than April, just because some nicer weather would really help improve the chance that everyone will get to hang out outside and socialize... Maybe May or June. Might help in getting sites as well.

Not to say I wouldn't show up if it was in April, I tend to like any good excuse to go camping. Besides, I'd like to see some of these cool mods live in person.

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Spring Break for us is the 4-8, we'll be on the Oregon Coast through the 10th I think. Then I am gone the 13-18. But that's just our family, if it works for others go for it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that we are going to be official Outback owners, we would certainly be interested in meeting up with fellow Outbackers. We are in the Portland area, and our Spring break is the week of March 21st.

In my view, Spring weather in the Northwest is always iffy, and I like the idea of being close to activities that are not so weather dependant. I like Dannys idea of being around Newport that week, and in fact we are already looking for a site in that area probably the first part of the week (3/19-3/22). Looking at Beverly Beach S.P. or South Beach S.P.

Later in the Spring, we will be at Silver Falls S.P. the weekend before Memorial Day weekend.

All three of the parks I have listed are nice facilities, and we have enjoyed them in the past.

Anyway, please keep us in the loop, and we will try to attend whenever and wherever.

P.S. As far as Oregon S.P.'s are concerned, wherever you decide, it better be quick. The parks are already booking up fast!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, at this point in time any of those dates would work for us, we will be gone the first weekend in April and the last. Keep up the good work BBB. jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A little like herding cats. Yahoo! Get along there little doggies, ur, I mean kitties.

That's OK, the result will be worth the time - if we can ever find a solution. It's looking more like an early summer event is more likely.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pick a weekend, Pick a location and may all those that can, show up. It will be fine. We can also pick another date in the Late Spring and one, two or even three in the Summer. There are enough of us that a Yearly event is not what we should try for but a Monthly one from April to September.

Thats the only thing I got to say about that! Get along little doggies.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I guess I'm about ready to start a poll for dates in March through April. We;ll try and go with the majority for date and then, depending upon who can make it select a location. Watch for the poll later today and if you have any last minute inputs on when/where you'd like to have the rally, post them today.

I think I'll be doing a spring poll and later, a late-spring/early-summer rally setup too.

So, all you rally cats, get along there and put in your nominations for date and place an I'll give it a go this evening for the poll.

BBB
Yee-haw!


----------

